# What sort of sick cnut



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Drills holes in the toilet cubicle walls in service stations.
Moreso, it takes effort to drill a hole through a metal plate, what the fuck is wrong with these people.

Find a rock, crawl under it.
You cnuts give me goose bumps.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

There called "glory holes"...favored by the '**** people'..

They stick their winkys through them in order that the person in the next cubicle can perform sex acts on them.

Don't worry Mr DA03 NAN....its not compulsory :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> There called "glory holes"...favored by the '**** people'..
> 
> They stick their winkys through them in order that the person in the next cubicle can perform sex acts on them.
> 
> Don't worry Mr DA03 NAN....its not compulsory :lol:


I hope they file down the holes first before sticking anything through them!

Actually, on second thoughts, I don't! 

Rogue


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Rogue said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > There called "glory holes"...favored by the '**** people'..
> ...


Or better still they have drilled the hole 2 sizes too small :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> There called "glory holes"...favored by the '**** people'..
> 
> They stick their winkys through them in order that the person in the next cubicle can perform sex acts on them.


What ever happened to knocking on the door and asking politely. The youth of today, scoundrels, the lot of them. :wink:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

**A WARNING TO ALL WELSH READERS** 

If you are tempted to try a glory hole in an English toilet, please remember that the hole will be smaller than you are used to - it is a genetic thing, and not a reason to laugh at our English friends! 

(and make sure you only try the holes in the LADIES toilet of course - never confused  )


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Major Problem said:


> **A WARNING TO ALL WELSH READERS**
> 
> If you are tempted to try a glory hole in an English toilet, please remember that the hole will be smaller than you are used to - it is a genetic thing, and not a reason to laugh at our English friends!
> 
> (and make sure you only try the holes in the LADIES toilet of course - never confused  )


You can always tell when its lambing season. :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Major Problem said:


> make sure you only try the holes in the LADIES toilet


Now, just for clarification, when you say holes.....

:wink:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Urgh!

Nope, definately not for me thanks.

Filthy fucking bastards with odd twisted habits - makes me sick at the thought.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Drills holes in the toilet cubicle walls in service stations.
> Moreso, it takes effort to drill a hole through a metal plate, what the fuck is wrong with these people.
> 
> Find a rock, crawl under it.
> You cnuts give me goose bumps.


You would though, wouldn't you... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Drills holes in the toilet cubicle walls in service stations.
> ...


I've been waiting for this. :lol:

One of the instances i wouldnt.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

[pantomime style] Ohhhh yes you would [/off]


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

John C said:


> [pantomime style] Ohhhh yes you would [/off]


No John, although the way the mk2 forums going. :lol:

Actually, think some of that lot have battery dremels.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Easy solution if they did that to me, I'd just get my lighter out and set fire to his dick. :lol: :lol: He wouldn't do that again in a hurry.

Graham


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Love_iTT said:


> Easy solution if they did that to me, I'd just get my lighter out and set fire to his dick. :lol: :lol: He wouldn't do that again in a hurry.
> 
> Graham


I like fire.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


I wouldn't either, would I? :lol: :lol:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Have you lot gone chuffin mad?


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> Easy solution if they did that to me, I'd just get my lighter out and set fire to his dick. :lol: :lol: He wouldn't do that again in a hurry.
> 
> Graham


PMSL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=behead.gif] :lol:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

Dotti said:


> [smiley=behead.gif] :lol:


    IM wincing at the thought of that one Abi


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gt russell said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=behead.gif] :lol:
> ...


I thought the chopping of the head just said it all :lol:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

Dotti said:


> gt russell said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Note to self
do not upset Abi :wink:


----------



## Sazzle (Mar 7, 2008)

Such a random complaint thread... Loving it!

I've never seen a hole through a cubical wall. I'm certainly not feeling too deprived right now over that fact.
Haha!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

John C said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > There called "glory holes"...favored by the '**** people'..
> ...


Aaye, not like in your 'good old days' eh? [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> Easy solution if they did that to me, I'd just get my lighter out and set fire to his dick. :lol: :lol: He wouldn't do that again in a hurry.
> 
> Graham


Whilst shouting "fire in the hole" :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> There called "glory holes"...favored by the '**** people'..
> 
> They stick their winkys through them in order that the person in the next cubicle can perform sex acts on them.
> 
> Don't worry Mr DA03 NAN....its not compulsory :lol:


2 things worry me here
1 you know what they are,
and 2 you know what they are called :? :?


----------

